
Threats and Violent Attacks Against Muslims in the U.S., Just from This Week - kushti
https://theintercept.com/2015/12/12/threats-and-violent-attacks-against-muslims-in-the-u-s-just-from-this-week/
======
NumberSix
That is the whopping total of thirteen incidents/news stories in one week.
None involving the loss of a single life and few involving physical injury in
a nation of over 300 million people with between five and eight million
Muslims where about 300 people are murdered every week and many more the
victims of violence or threats of violence each week for many different
reasons. This at most tiny upsurge against the backdrop of a terrorist attack
in France and an apparent terrorist attack costing fourteen lives in San
Bernardino, CA likely to inflame passions. I would say good will and tolerance
are winning hands down here. Let's keep it that way.

~~~
digston
[http://www.newser.com/story/217333/seattle-muslims-say-
somal...](http://www.newser.com/story/217333/seattle-muslims-say-somal..). I
guess since it happened 8 days ago, it doesn't count for this week, but you
won't see incidents like these getting the coverage they deserve

